# Aquarium Renovations



## Deku (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello everyone!

Been lurking the forums for a while now. I took some pictures of my tank for my re-scaping to show some friends so I figured I'd share here too. Here's the link to my Picasa:

http://picasaweb.google.com/mth.Deku/39GAquarium#

Tank: 39 Gallon Freshwater
Inhabitants: 5 Assorted Angelfish, 11 Rummynose Tetra's (had one die on me the next day after introducing to the tank), 8 Panda Cory's, 3 Oto Catfish, and a Clown Loach.
Plants: The plants are live, I can't remember which one's I got but I'll try to find the names of them later.

Pictures were taken with an Olympus Stylus 1030sw. I read a few tips on how to take better photo's after the fact, so I'll try them later on.

Thanks for reading,
-MikeH.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Very nice looking tank.  Even better when it fully grows in. The Echinodorus in the middle looks to be very healthy.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Nice sword plant. The rest should be even better when grown in like Calmer said.

Plants you've got (from left to right)

Limnophila sessiflora (Dwarf ambuilia)
hygrophila polysperma sp.
Echinodorus amazonicus
Althernanthera reineckii

I love the rummy noses too. Nice to see them in a decent sized school.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

wonderful tank!  Welcome to the Gtaa


----------



## Deku (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone! And thanks for the list of my stock, ameekplec.

When I got that Echinodorus, it only had like 7-8 leaves all about 4-5" big and about 9" tall. Now all the new growth are like 10-12" big!  I was not expecting it to get so big. I have a patch of Java Moss tied down to one of the driftwood. Has a few brown spatches, but hoping it'll get better soon. The Dwarf ambuilia grows vertically really fast and reaches the water surface in about 2 weeks time. I'm trimming those and replanting them trying to make a bushy forest 

I'm not doing anything for the plants at the moment. No ferts or CO2. My light fixture is a Hagen GLO 24" dual T5 HO 2x24watt. The substrate is just gravel. I'm scared if I do any ferts or CO2 or change the substrate to an actual aquatic soil, that Echinodorus will get as big as a tree! The guy at Big Al's (where I bought it) told me it won't get much bigger than it is when I bought it. But since I brought it home its doubled in size in about a week so...

Anyway, my fish seem happy. My cory's tend to hide under the driftwood whenever I'm around, so that makes me a little sad. I was thinking about adding some shrimp, Cherry's or Amano...are the Angelfish a threat to them?

Comments, suggestions and criticism always welcome!

Thanks
-MikeH.
PS. Sadly, I'm thinking of getting a 20 Gallon long as a heavy planted tank project (The whole nine yards, but still reading a lot.) with lots and lots of Cory's!  Is it really as hard as it seems?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The echinodorus will get huge. I've personally seen some around 2.5 feet tall. 

My cories like to hang out where ever. But they're in a heavily planted tank. 11 in a 20g.

The angelfish will eat cherries for sure, and amanos if they're smaller. But if you plant it densely enough, you give them a good chance. I have both in my 20g also, and they get eaten, but more of them survive past the small enough to eat size.

Go pressurized, go bright, and you'll love it. Way bigger challenge, and a lot more involved but very satisfying. I gave the planted CO2 life up when I went salty though


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice tank 

The clown loach needs more of his own. They do better in 6 and up. The fish will not grow properly when on it's own. They also become depressed.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Jackson said:


> Nice tank
> 
> The clown loach needs more of his own. They do better in 6 and up. The fish will not grow properly when on it's own. They also become depressed.


Ditch the clown (they get too big, and IMO, aren't that great ), and pick up at least 3 more Otos. They need company too.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

co2 is a wonderful life


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Ditch the clown (they get too big, and IMO, aren't that great ), and pick up at least 3 more Otos. They need company too.


Well 1incher from Big al's arent but when they get big they are great. Ottos please $.99 fish are great in what way? 

You are funny


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I have only ever been impressed by a clown loach once. It saved an old woman's life when she had a heart attack. Oh wait, that was a paramedic. Ok, so never.

I just don't really care for them much. Otos are small and very useful. They eat all the algae they're given and are fluent in four languages and love string theory. And you need these:


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> I have only ever been impressed by a clown loach once. It saved an old woman's life when she had a heart attack. Oh wait, that was a paramedic. Ok, so never.
> 
> I just don't really care for them much. Otos are small and very useful. They eat all the algae they're given and are fluent in four languages and love string theory. And you need these:


Like I said you are funny.


----------

